# Backup

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe mal gesucht nach Möglichkeiten ein Systembackup zu machen. (Von / -außer /home und /tmp-) Da gibt es ja zig Methoden. Welche Methode verwendet Ihr? Ich würde zu rsync tendieren.

----------

## tost

Da gibt es zig Methoden --> Forensuche

Ich nutze app-backup/dar 

tost

----------

## Keepoer

Hi,

mach dir doch einfach ne Stage 4 (http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Stage4). Das geht recht fix und hat sich bei mir schon in der Praxis bewährt.

MfG

Keep

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nach meinem letzten, nicht nachvollziehbaren Crash habe ich zwei Gentoo Instalationen auf zwei gleich großen Festplatten. Ich möchte die erste auf die zweite kopieren, aber es sollen alle Dateien, die auf 2 und nicht auf 1 sind erst einmal erhalten bleiben. Ich denke, da müßte cp -Rv von der BootCD das richtige sein.

----------

## Terrere

Ich empfehl "cp" jetzt nicht als Backuptool, und mit "-v", verbirgt ja eh nur

eventuelle Fehlerausgaben, bei vielen Dateien. Unter linux, nimm tar.

(auch wens am Anfang schwer aussieht.)

```
(cd /das/da && tar cf - .) | (cd /nach/hier && tar xpf -)
```

Gruss

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist alles für'n A*. Habe gestern ein Backup mit cp -Rva gemacht. Heute kann ich beide Installationen nicht mehr starten.

Gloggt wird auch nicht. Kernel bootet, udev tut seinen Dienst, aber die initscripte kacken irgendwo ab. Habe schon ein reiserfs --rebuildtrhee durchgeführt. Bringt nichts. Beim Vorbeiratern der Meldungen habe ich etwas von /var/lib und softdevices aufgescnappt. Werde wohl zum dritten Mal diesen Monat mein System aufsetzten müssen. Diesmal aber definitiv nicht mir reiserfs.

----------

## Sourcecode

Ich mach 2 Arten von Backup, sie richten sich nach der Stage4 Methode mit tar.

1. Tägliche Sicherung der Configs per Cronjob welche ich mit Datumstempel speichern lasse.

2. 1mal Monatlich ein Komplettes System Backup welches mit Datumstempel versehen wird.

3. Portage Tree auslagern so das beim Neuaufsetzen ich das Worldfile mit diesem Portage Tree kompiliere und nicht die Configs überprüfen muss und sie einfach rüberziehen kann da es ja dieselben Programme mit Versionsnummern sind.

Danach ein normales emerge --sync && emerge- auNDt world uind die Welt ist in Butter.

Nützt natürlich alles nix bei nem Headcrash (is einfach nur auf ner extra partition)

Damit kann ich ein Gentoo System ruckzuck wieder aufsetzen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe jetzt erst mal den Kopf voll, mein System neu aufzusetzten. Kannst Du vielleicht mal in's Detail gehen, damit ich es einfacher habe, wenn ich irgedwann wieder ein luffähiges System habe?

MfG

----------

## Erdie

Ich bevorzuge das System auf eine eigene Partition zu packen damit man es leicht mit dd wegschreiben kann. dd evtl noch durch ne pipe zippen und auf eine USB Platte schreiben.

Grütze

erdie

----------

## Sourcecode

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Habe jetzt erst mal den Kopf voll, mein System neu aufzusetzten. Kannst Du vielleicht mal in's Detail gehen, damit ich es einfacher habe, wenn ich irgedwann wieder ein luffähiges System habe?
> 
> MfG

 

Hab mal nen Howto dazu für alle gemacht, sollte für alle Verständlich sein. *klick*

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke für das Howto. Muß aber erst mal mein System zu Ende friemeln. Läuft erst mal. Habe die ganze Pertition kopiert und so erst mal auch ein lauffähiges Backup.

MfG

----------

